# bout time..



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

after the end of a  long closed season on snoookz and finally a little cooler weather mrs. tide and i went poking around for some action and a red or 2 to munch on.....  , cool weather ran out about 11am  but not before a couple nibbles - first snook about 36" hit a topwater and showed off her high flying abilities which was nice to see..leeet her go with no pix -too far from the camera    then this girl kept following us around like she was lost  i think she likes me...


#2 had a fancy for cut ladyfish which isnt common to me except for the real big girls - but i'll take em either way.
lucky for her i was snook stamp deficient  ;D  -this time.......

a couple dink reds later and some heat stroke was enough for one day.......
that is all....


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice! I need to catch a snook one day. I wish they were around here.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats the way its done. Was it the lucky TB hat


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Buuh, could have done without the ugly mug in the second photo.  ;D

I sure miss those Tampa Bay waters but love the reports!  Thanks for reminding me how nice it is over there.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Thats the way its done. Was it the lucky TB hat


snooks dont like TB yukaneers :


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

That's a TB ray's hat my man ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

touche 
them either


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

How are you just hovering over the water? I don't see any boat?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes - im sneeky........


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice job Anytide!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

fishin was hot yesterday long cloudy /cool morning and the right tides.
-nonstop topwater action, several trout ,reds, snooklets.
--the big snooks are @ the creek and river mouths now, jumped 3 slot snooks and had a monster interested @ the boat for some excitement !!! -wow !!!
           trout on this..............


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sweet but leave a couple for me, would ya.

Using your magic lure?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Hummina hummina! That's a nice trout 'tide! Didn't know they grew them that big in Tampa Bay


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Hummina hummina! That's a nice trout 'tide! Didn't know they grew them that big in Tampa Bay


import


----------

